# ACSI



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Just been informed my 2015 card has been dispatched today from Vicarious cant wait to get it ,It being my first thanks to this forum Happy days ahead :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There are lots of scam emails like that going around.

Calm down - it will be several months yet!! :roll:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Zebedee said:


> There are lots of scam emails like that going around.
> 
> Calm down - it will be several months yet!! :roll:


I dont see how that would work, where is the gain for the scammer :?:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Worrying the scamee . . . even if he does catch on in a minute!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Just to let you know ours came this morning, so keep the faith,Cheers.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We got ours yesterday,very good service from vicarious books,it's one of the essentials for off peak continental touring.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Zebedee said:


>


I assume with the sad face that you haven't received yours yet. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You assume correctly!

Our postal service is pretty crappy though, so it could have been posted a week ago! :roll:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Ordered mine direct from ACSI,cheaper in € and paid using my Clarity card so cheaper again.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ours came direct from ACSI, letter dated 19th November.

Peter


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I think the OP is running out of things to occupy his mind at this time of year. Still, it's good to know the postal service in France works so well in comparison to the UK slow mail. Perhaps being a well known Celeb (in France and further afield) gives the OP priority service, which the rest of us plebs don't receive. 

You can't use the ACSI card till 2015 so what's the problem. Unless of course you are leaving home for an extended period, in which case you would probably have applied in good time to ensure early posting.

I received my pre-Christmas Tesco vouchers today - but so what !!!!

PS. I haven't received my 2015 ACSI book yet from Vicarious but it's not exactly a train crash or indeed riveting news. AM I BOTHERED as the OP would say.

Festive wishes from the most deprived area of Sussex :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

HarryTheHymer said:


> I think the OP is running out of things to occupy his mind at this time of year. Still, it's good to know the postal service in France works so well in comparison to the UK slow mail. Perhaps being a well known Celeb (in France and further afield) gives the OP priority service, which the rest of us plebs don't receive.
> 
> You can't use the ACSI card till 2015 so what's the problem. Unless of course you are leaving home for an extended period, in which case you would probably have applied in good time to ensure early posting.
> 
> ...


OH Harry, its the season of goodwill, so I apologize unreservedly for my little asides, but boy you do hold a grudge and have a memory like an elephant, but as I said tis the season of goodwill so merry xmas and a healthy prosperous and happy new year to you and yours


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Our arrived this afternoon (very rural so no am deliveries) wifey is digesting it as I write ready for our first ever jaunt to Spain. Vicarious books, awesome service.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

daffodil said:


> Just been informed my 2015 card has been dispatched today from Vicarious cant wait to get it ,It being my first thanks to this forum Happy days ahead :lol: :lol: :lol:


Got mine today. Happy bunny :lol: :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Well so much for being a celeb in France and beyond :x 

I still aint received mine in the post yet just an email notification  

So I have nothing to read , I might as well revert to type and annoy a few folks on other posts obviously :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mine arrvied today 8) 


can i remind people who are only goint to locations in the "northern" area - part 1, to take part 2 as well, because the card is in that book!!! :idea:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There will still be a few panic stricken posts as the season progresses Mike. :roll: 

Seems to me the simplest thing is to remove the card as soon as the books arrive and put it in your travel wallet - along with the passports. That way you will either remember to take it, or be even deeper in the dung! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Mine came this morning.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> There will still be a few panic stricken posts as the season progresses Mike. :roll:
> 
> Seems to me the simplest thing is to remove the card as soon as the books arrive and put it in your travel wallet - along with the passports. That way you will either remember to take it, or be even deeper in the dung! :lol:
> 
> Dave


but there's always the possibility I won't use it, so I leave it in the book until I need it. Then I could always flog it on here later :lol:


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*ACIS new card*

Just gone in to the site and they want nearly £ 9 delivery/ postage charge to France.
I cannot remember paying this amount before ?
Anybody else paid this amount?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep I did and I still havent got it


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Email from Vicarious yesterday saying it was despatched. Low & Behold postie just popped it through my letterbox! 
Well pleased I am.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

HA, HA, HA, HA ,HA, HA, Got it just now,

Been out to a long, long lunch with friends, came back and there it was brought 2nd post (yes we still have them here in the Creuse) So all the folks who put me on Ignore DO I LOOK BOTHERED 

No cos I have lots and lots of trips to plan, and maybe I will bump into a few of you over the next year, and as for the ignorees well they wont read this anyway :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Edited 

Just to say A big Thanks for the tip about the card being in the 2nd book happy days ahead :wink:


----------

